

Vbench: run Python benchmarks throughout your repository history - wesm
http://wesmckinney.com/blog/?p=373

======
cmurphycode
Nice and lightweight- I like it!

Seems like a really nice addition to this would be to demonstrate a quick
integration with git bisect (<http://book.git-scm.com/5_finding_issues_-
_git_bisect.html>). That could help you quickly identify troublesome commits
where the speed dropped significantly.

~~~
rmc
Inspired by that, someone else has made "svn-bisect"
<http://search.cpan.org/dist/App-SVN-Bisect/bin/svn-bisect> Does the same
thing, and is a godsend when trying to track down bugs in a svn project.

~~~
riffraff
Also in darcs since 2.5 as an option for the (way older) linear "trackdown"
command <http://wiki.darcs.net/Using/Trackdown>

------
dpcx
Very interesting. I'd be interested in potential uses for other languages. I
might do some research.

